# حصريا جميع أصدارات مجموعة برامج . Auto cad + Office +ICDL



## s_b_air (4 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مفاجأة جديدة لكل مهندسى الرسم ..... !
الأن وحصريا جميع اصدارات برنامج الرسم العملاق Auto Cad


2004
2006
2007
2008
2009
2010
2011



جميع النسخ معتمدة من الشركة المنتجة Autodesk ومرفق مع النسخ سريال التفعيل

على الرابط التالى
http://mystar.ahlamuntada.com/montada-f6/topic-t1717.htm


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حصرى وبتحدى على جميع المنتديات العربية .... !

جميع أصدارات مجموعة برامج Office . ألان وفقط على منتديات ماى ستار ...




Microsoft Office 2003 - Arabic

Microsoft Office 2003 - English

Microsoft Office 2007

Ashampoo Office 2008

KingSoft Office 2009

Microsoft Office 2010







جميع النسخ معتمدة من الشركة المنتجة Microsoft ومرفق مع النسخ سريال التفعيل
عدا Office 2008 مرخصة من شركة Ashampoo
و Office 2009 مرخصة من شركة KingSoft 

على الرابط التالى

http://mystar.ahlamuntada.com/montada-f21/topic-t1756.htm


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الان أقوى مجموعة أسطوانات بالصوت والصورة وبالغة العربية لتعليم الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب ICDLالالى

Information Technology
Windows
Word
Excel
Access
Power Point
Internet

على هذا الرابط
http://mystar.ahlamuntada.com/montada-f10/topic-t354.htm
​


----------



## علي الجنابي (9 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## bilya (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ريـــانو (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير ااخي الكريم 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosam hassan ahmed (11 أبريل 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## العبادي_079 (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي فعلا ً هذه البرامج أكثر من رائعة ويحتاج اليها الجميع *


----------



## eng soma (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

